# 1/3 of People in Tyne and Wear are below the poverty line



## isitme (Dec 2, 2008)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/tyne/7751246.stm

Nothing has changed in 30 years.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2008)

The phrase is "relative poverty."


----------



## isitme (Dec 2, 2008)

it means the same as poverty line

the povrty line is always relative


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 2, 2008)

i would have thought Ponteland/Darras Hall would be up there with Hexham - which i would have said is more Northumberland than Tyne and Wear.


----------



## isitme (Dec 2, 2008)

Hexham has something ridiculous like 70% of them are above average wealthy

Aside from Darras Hall, Ponteland is just a normal town with rich and poor. Darras Hall is only about 5% of Pont. it's like Morpeth or Ashington, normal town with a rich bit stuck on the side

Northumberland is a lot better off than South Tyneside tho. If the survey was limited to South Tyneside it would be fucking horrendous


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 2, 2008)

fair.

i'd be interested to see north tyneside v south tyneside generally.

bedtime. i'll be back north east in 5 days - oh the excitement.


----------



## isitme (Dec 2, 2008)

My impression is that the Newcastle area has done really well form all the investment and so on. but south of the tyne it still looks like when I was a kid

Mind you,  even a mile east or west. the regeneration of newcastle and all the fly buildngs only goes about a mile or 2 in every direction. after that it's the 80s


----------



## panpete (Dec 2, 2008)

Must be a Geordie, if I come from Newcastle
Must be a Geordie, if I seeing the chavs go
Must be Geordie if I come from Newcastle
Must be a Geordie, if I want to stay near the toon.


----------



## girasol (Dec 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> it means the same as poverty line
> 
> the povrty line is always relative



sometimes it's absolute...


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 2, 2008)

isitme said:


> My impression is that the Newcastle area has done really well form all the investment and so on. but south of the tyne it still looks like when I was a kid
> 
> Mind you,  even a mile east or west. the regeneration of newcastle and all the fly buildngs only goes about a mile or 2 in every direction. after that it's the 80s



leave the quayside and not a lot has changed.


----------



## catinthehat (Dec 8, 2008)

It seems hard to find somewhere to rent - a mate has been up looking for a one bed flat as he starts work there Jan 5th in city centre, seems like nothing to be had that he can afford 400pcm ish.  Every thing he finds is for students only.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Dec 8, 2008)

catinthehat said:


> It seems hard to find somewhere to rent - a mate has been up looking for a one bed flat as he starts work there Jan 5th in city centre, seems like nothing to be had that he can afford 400pcm ish.  Every thing he finds is for students only.



I know a landlord in Bensham looking for someone to rent (I just moved out there). PM me for details if your friend would be interested.


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 8, 2008)

Northern folk got hammered as that was where mining/manufacturing industries were which got attacked back in the 80s. Durham had lots of mining communities and there was lots of ship-building works in the Sunderland area before the all-out assault against trades unions rendered the work politically non-viable by our profiteering friends.


----------



## mrkikiet (Dec 9, 2008)

catinthehat said:


> It seems hard to find somewhere to rent - a mate has been up looking for a one bed flat as he starts work there Jan 5th in city centre, seems like nothing to be had that he can afford 400pcm ish.  Every thing he finds is for students only.



lots of the ads in the newsagents round mine were looking for non-students. but i didn't pay much attention to the price. (jesmond)


----------



## isitme (Dec 9, 2008)

Citizen66 said:


> Northern folk got hammered as that was where mining/manufacturing industries were which got attacked back in the 80s. Durham had lots of mining communities and there was lots of ship-building works in the Sunderland area before the all-out assault against trades unions rendered the work politically non-viable by our profiteering friends.



It's not just that. Tyne and Wear has always been the poorest part of England, it was the same when all the industry was there


----------



## Relahni (Dec 10, 2008)

bullshit.

The poverty line is less than $1 a day.


----------



## isitme (Dec 10, 2008)

Relahni said:


> bullshit.
> 
> The poverty line is less than $1 a day.



the poverty line is relative to the average wage in the country and things like that not the world poverty line

The dole is more than a dollar a day, but living below the English poverty line is no joke even if you could live like a king in Indonesia for 60 pounds a week....


----------



## Citizen66 (Dec 12, 2008)

Well, quite. Living on £1 a day in London is a different prospect to managing it where that's the average daily pay.


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 12, 2008)

It's not particularly cheap in Newcastle either if you ask me.

The only thing that's notably cheaper than London is rent.  Public transport is arguably more expensive, takeaways and stuff are generally more expensive than London too.  And offies (although that's true with most places)...


----------



## upsidedownwalrus (Dec 12, 2008)

catinthehat said:


> It seems hard to find somewhere to rent - a mate has been up looking for a one bed flat as he starts work there Jan 5th in city centre, seems like nothing to be had that he can afford 400pcm ish.  Every thing he finds is for students only.



There are heaps of places to rent and I doubt they are all student-only...


----------



## isitme (Dec 12, 2008)

RenegadeDog said:


> It's not particularly cheap in Newcastle either if you ask me.
> 
> The only thing that's notably cheaper than London is rent.  Public transport is arguably more expensive, takeaways and stuff are generally more expensive than London too.  And offies (although that's true with most places)...



Theres the problem, and in most smaller cities, where there just isn't the choice. There are supermarkets and the rip off corner shops, but it's a lot harder to get cheap black market baccy or alcohol than it is in a big city. Super markets control everything now, and they are the same price all over the country


----------



## trevhagl (Dec 15, 2008)

Refused as fuck said:


> I know a landlord in Bensham looking for someone to rent (I just moved out there). PM me for details if your friend would be interested.



Lovely place. Bensham Jockey has the biggest NF bog graffiti i've ever seen.


----------



## dogroughzine (Jan 12, 2009)

im from washington in between newcastle and sunderland and i know most of tyne & wear and i think to say 1/3 of tyne and wear is below the poverty line is rediculous, i'd say its pretty much the same as any other areas ive been to. obviously there are rough sectors but all in all it's not a bad area. still can't wait to move away for uni in september though! haha


----------



## isitme (Jan 12, 2009)

dogroughzine said:


> im from washington in between newcastle and sunderland and i know most of tyne & wear and i think to say 1/3 of tyne and wear is below the poverty line is rediculous, i'd say its pretty much the same as any other areas ive been to. obviously there are rough sectors but all in all it's not a bad area. still can't wait to move away for uni in september though! haha



that's just a statistic not an opinion


----------

